# Trailer Park Boys: Netflix picks up 8th season of this hilarious comedy



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.deadline.com/2014/03/netflix-hooks-up-new-seasons-of-canadas-trailer-park-boys-for-global-streaming/

I love this show, it's one of the funniest shows I have ever seen, so happy to see a new season being made since 2007 and 2 new movies


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

That's just awesome. Can't wait for this year's new season.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> http://www.deadline.com/2014/03/netflix-hooks-up-new-seasons-of-canadas-trailer-park-boys-for-global-streaming/
> 
> I love this show, it's one of the funniest shows I have ever seen, so happy to see a new season being made since 2007 and 2 new movies


Gotta thank you for finding this. One of the funniest series I've ever seen. That includes the movies.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I cannot believe there are not more posts about this show coming back to life. Hasn't anybody else seen it?

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I cannot believe there are not more posts about this show coming back to life. Hasn't anybody else seen it?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, i'm shocked their are not more fans of this show here at DBS. I am so excited that we will be getting a new season


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys Season 8 preview trailer 
It contains adult language
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8vvHr2qkQg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww, we gotta wait for the Fall? Nice trailer. Looks like just about everyone that mattered is returning.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Aww, we gotta wait for the Fall? Nice trailer. Looks like just about everyone that mattered is returning.
> 
> Rich


Rich, good news, according to CNN http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/showbiz/netflix-amazon-streaming-movies-june/ 2 new TPB movies are coming in the next few days.

"Trailer Park Boys Live in F**kin' Dublin" (2014)
"Trailer Park Boys: Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys" (2010)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Rich, good news, according to CNN http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/showbiz/netflix-amazon-streaming-movies-june/ 2 new TPB movies are coming in the next few days.
> 
> "Trailer Park Boys Live in F**kin' Dublin" (2014)
> "Trailer Park Boys: Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys" (2010)


Ohhh, thank you! Fortunately, NF also gives us notices when a new movie or show arrives, but I hadn't heard of these movies yet. I'll binge on them for sure!

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ohhh, thank you! Fortunately, NF also gives us notices when a new movie or show arrives, but I hadn't heard of these movies yet. I'll binge on them for sure!
> 
> Rich


How are you getting the notices? Where do I sign up?
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Ohhh, thank you! Fortunately, NF also gives us notices when a new movie or show arrives, but I hadn't heard of these movies yet. I'll binge on them for sure!
> 
> Rich


Just rechecked that link and they start tomorrow! Another reason to live another day!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> How are you getting the notices? Where do I sign up?
> Thanks
> Rich


I get them by email. Don't know how I did that. I also see new entries when I go to my NF screen on my computers. Try going to your account or your profile and seeing if you have signed up for notices. Not the easiest site to navigate.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I get them by email.  Don't know how I did that. I also see new entries when I go to my NF screen on my computers. Try going to your account or your profile and seeing if you have signed up for notices. Not the easiest site to navigate.
> 
> Rich


Just went to my account and their are no options for that, oh well


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> How are you getting the notices? Where do I sign up?
> Thanks
> Rich


I think you have to go to their website and go into either your account or your profile and add notices by email. Not the easiest website to navigate. If that doesn't work, give them a call and they'll explain how to do it. They have good CSRs, just can't expect any technical help from them.

I just did something to you I rarely do to anyone.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Just went to my account and their are no options for that, oh well


Go to your account and hit the link for Email Preferences. It's right there on the top of the page.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I think you have to go to their website and go into either your account or your profile and add notices by email. Not the easiest website to navigate. If that doesn't work, give them a call and they'll explain how to do it. They have good CSRs, just can't expect any technical help from them.
> 
> I just did something to you I rarely do to anyone.
> 
> Rich


I hope you didn't punch me in the mouth LOL


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Go to your account and hit the link for Email Preferences. It's right there on the top of the page.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, I just set it up :righton:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thanks, I just set it up :righton:


Figure out what I did? A simple yes or no will suffice.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Figure out what I did? A simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Rich


I just noticed, thank you and the same right back at you :righton: I see Paul on it also :righton: :righton:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know what you boys are doing to each other but please stop it.
As far as TPB goes, is the show anything like "Dixie Trailer Trash"?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> I don't know what you boys are doing to each other but please stop it.
> As far as TPB goes, is the show anything like "Dixie Trailer Trash"?


It's an acquired taste of humor and there are an awful amount of F bombs thrown around and lots of trying to grow marijuana
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trailer_Park_Boys



> Episodes revolve around the protagonists Ricky, Julian, Bubbles and their misfit accomplices Cory and Trevor trying to make money through petty crime while staying out of jail. Their schemes are complicated by vindictive trailer park supervisor Jim Lahey and his shirtless assistant Randy as Ricky and Julian's incompetence competes with Lahey's own drunken ineptitude. Throughout the series, Ricky and Julian end up in and out of jail with most, but not all, of their plans falling apart.
> Later seasons changed this formula with the final episode of the season showing that their schemes had been successful, and the boys' future looking optimistic. The first episode of the following season would then show them sheepishly explaining how everything went wrong for them in the interim, thus bringing the story back to square one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll probably pass -- the last hillbilly show I really enjoyed was set in Beverly Hills.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> I'll probably pass -- the last hillbilly show I really enjoyed was set in Beverly Hills.


Good one


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Both "Trailer Park Boys Live in F**kin' Dublin", "Trailer Park Boys: Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys" have been added to NetFlix today


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I don't know what you boys are doing to each other but please stop it.
> As far as TPB goes, is the show anything like "Dixie Trailer Trash"?


I just did it to you! Should have done it a long time ago.

No, it's nothing like that. It's nothing like I've ever seen before on TV. You really have to watch it from the very beginning to get what's going on.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I'll probably pass -- the last hillbilly show I really enjoyed was set in Beverly Hills.


Does Canada have hillbillys? These guys certainly aren't. It's simply an outrageous show that shouldn't be lightly dismissed. Really unique.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Watched both new TPB's that were added today , I like both


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Watched both new TPB's that were added today , I like both


I was busy all day, never got near a TV. Busy again today. Wife's going into the hospital tomorrow morning. Anticipation is good.

Rich


----------

